# R100



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

For those that have been to one what is the average target distance? I have heard they keep it relatively short to keep it a little easier for everyone. I just booked my room for the one in Saginaw later this summer and just wondering what I'm getting into. Thanks.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I knokw some of the bigger targets were ut there. The 10 ring's are pretty big on those targets as well. I'm guessing so they last a little longer as well.

There were a few fairly short shots, but I remember there being a good mix. I only did the African loop so maybe someone has a better memory than I and maybe someone did the other side as well.......

Have a good time. It's a good shoot.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

We're going to make a weekend of it and shoot both sides. I can't wait to go!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Seems to me I heard one of the folks setting it up that they're requested to keep the exotic targets quite close so that most of the damage is to the removable vital. 

Either way, I had a great time when it was at York County.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

At York 2 years ago the targets were a good mix. The mosquito and a few others in the 3 yard range out to over 40 yards for the giraffe. They do have a hunter class though, I think, if you're not comfortable with the long stuff. Judging distance based on size of the target sure doesn't work! lol... All in all you'll have a great time.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

3-4 yards for the smaller stuff out to 40 yards on the big animal. 55 yards from the elk at the end of the North American loop at YCB two years ago. Had an great time there wished it was back this year again. Guess I'll just have to travel to some of the other 3D ranges that are in the area.

matt


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Is it marked Yardage?


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

nope not marked yardage. There were some longer shots as well. We had a great time at York County. Shot both the North American and African.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ya we're going to make a weekend of it and shoot both.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*had a blast at the 100 in YCB*

apple buck,the replica deer, the bear taking a crap in the woods
the Giraffe, the Alien, the raptor, the list goes on and on

the best was the jug shoot i choked with the national champ
but the first round was easy LOL

Tinker


----------



## huckincanuck (Jan 17, 2010)

I shot it at Saginaw last year and as said before the shots went from 3 to 55 yards. Be prepared for a long walk, Saginaw field and stream is HUGE and a very nice club. well worth the drive. I look forward to shooting it again this year.


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

I hope it comes back to York or someplace close to me again soon. I'd like to give it a try again.
I may go to the Running Bear in North Bay this summer if I can. It sounds like fun.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Running bear*

one of the funnest shoots of the summer

went to the r100 two summers ago it was funn too but the running bear can't be beat 80 targets and one of the best dinners of the summer for a very low price.


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

What weekend is the running bear? Is there camping on site?


----------

